
Facebook admits using two-factor authentication phone numbers to target ads - zeyfah
https://www.eyerys.com/articles/news/researchers-found-facebooks-ad-targeting-shadow-profiles-facebook-admits-it
======
elboru
What do you think needs to happen for non-techies to start being concerned
about this topics?

I find at least one new scandal article every day regarding privacy in big
software companies, but I rarely hear any complains or concerns from non-
techies.

~~~
alphabettsy
They have to be credibility convinced there is some issue and that the problem
is not beyond their control. Many people wrongly assume there is nothing they
can do because we need to act collectively and they have to be shown the real
potential and current harms.

------
wolco
But why would they think the end justified the means? It's a high risk / low
value move.

